# Indie Fantasy Novels



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

All right, I admit it. I am a fantasy fan (Quelle surprise since I write them hehe) who has read *no* indie fantasies. So would you guys help me find some to read?

I really need some new fantasies to read. Fantasies, please, not paranormals--sorry, guys, they just aren't what I enjoy.

So, have at it, fantasy writers--promote your novels! I promise I'll buy some of them.

J. R. Tomlin
Co-author of Wings of Evil


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

There's a 20 chapter preview of Tree of Life if you want to sample it. It's more "High fantasy" and rather long (120,000 words for Part I). http://treeoflifethebook.com and http://elitadaniels.com/?p=bt1


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh yes, there's a video for it on the 'promo' website - worth looking at, also an audio excerpt of Chapter 7 is you enjoy that too.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

High fantasy is great; it's among my favorites. Thanks for mentioning it and I'll take a look.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a bit stunned... I would have expected this thread to have been bristling with replies by now --- what's going on?


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

The Second Coming is a dark, epic fantasy. Feel free to sample.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

My two are fantasy, but just a little different.  They are set in a world of fantasy where technology didn't stagnate and advanced to an equivalent of 1800 - gunpowder, tall ships, that kind of thing.

There are stories from the more traditional time frame in the works as well.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> I'm a bit stunned... I would have expected this thread to have been bristling with replies by now --- what's going on?


My thought exactly.

Fantasies not set in medieval worlds are great too.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe everyone got shot with a dose of Ambien?


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Its the weekend right?  Us author types have got to be out there enjoying ourselves, right?  (Well, except me who has no life.)


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

My books are fantasy, too, but I wanted to plug _The Riyria Revelations_ by Michael J. Sullivan. The books are excellent.


----------



## Guy Dragon (Feb 6, 2011)

If you would like to read Tinker's Toys, I would be happy to gift you a copy.

Just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Guy Dragon (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, I recommend Andrew Warwick's _Tears of the Mountain_. It's a great book.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks   Was pretty stoked when I saw the review.


----------



## DeAngelo (Mar 14, 2011)

I see this is a somewhat old thread. Sorry if there are rules against reviving threads here. Anyway, I just published an indie fantasy ebook and I'm looking for some readers. You can get it either at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/46865 or Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Skull-Staff-Book-Wizard-ebook/dp/B004R9QAQI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1299802047&sr=8-4

Again, sorry if this thread is too old.


----------



## Beth Barany (Mar 14, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> All right, I admit it. I am a fantasy fan (Quelle surprise since I write them hehe) who has read *no* indie fantasies. So would you guys help me find some to read?
> 
> I really need some new fantasies to read. Fantasies, please, not paranormals--sorry, guys, they just aren't what I enjoy.
> 
> ...


Cool request! I just joined Kindleboards...

I write YA fantasy: Henrietta The Dragon Slayer
http://amzn.to/HenriettaTheDragonSlayer

Thanks!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

My series, The Unfinished Song, is epic fantasy. The technology is neolithic rather than medieval -- bows and arrows rather than swords, tribes and clanholds rather than nations and cities, and fae and warrior dancers rather than wizards and knights. But the issues of honor, loyalty, ambition, magic and impossible love are all very much in the epic tradition. 

Btw, I tried to order Freedom's Sword and was told that it wasn't available to US buyers. What's up with that?!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

You can check out our epic fantasy novels. Just click on the links below. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Pierce Author (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello! I just published the first in an epic fantasy trilogy; it is selling for $0.99 as an ebook and you can either download a sample or read the first three chapters on my website. Everyone who has read it has absolutely loved it; we currently have over 20 5-star reviews!

The short description:
_The Maat silently observe the beings of the world Tapestry, watching as threads of fate are woven into patterns. As an ancient prophecy starts to unfold, the Maat begin to interfere with human affairs. The lines between good and evil blur in a struggle of power and religion as Kai Oakman, his faerie lover Ko'laru, and the rest of the prophesied companions seek to change their destiny and thwart fate. _

Good to see a few of us out here...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm definitely a fantasist. 

 The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic is now $5.95 for the Kindle.

Visit my website for a full synopsis, the entire first chapter, print media reviews, biograpy, and blog link.

For free short fantastic fiction that's been getting thousands of downloads, check out my site at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/carolynkephart.

Happy reading,

CK


----------



## Averydebow (Jan 20, 2011)

I love to read fantasy of all genres.  However, I write mainly dark contemporary fantasy.  My novel, Resonance, is currently on sale for ninety-nine cents.  A sample (which is quite substantial) is free to download.  The novel is about a rebellious young woman who moves to a strange town on Maryland's Eastern Shore and finds out--to her extreme irritation--the fate of the world rests on her shoulders.  As she runs a gauntlet of reality-bending trials that earn her powers that will help her defeat a rising dark god, she is forced to examine her nihilistic ideals and decide if she truly believes them, or if she cares enough to save the human race.  If you don't mind antiheroes, feral girls, punks, demons, fallen Sumerian gods, cults, and magically-inclined morticians, you might find it an interesting read.


----------



## DaveW (Feb 2, 2011)

The e-book of my debut fantasy novel, From a Far Land, is available free on Smashwords with coupon code *BB39S* until at least the end of the month, probably longer. Feel free to pass the word.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26048

Reviews are always appreciated but not required.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, JR. You've been writing quite a few fantasies yourself, haven't you? Anyway, I've written a traditional epic fantasy called The Tormay Trilogy. The whole thing is complete, as there's no way I could've written just the first, published, and then moved on to the 2nd and 3rd. Too many threads to carefully arrange. The first of the three is on Amazon. It's called The Hawk and His Boy (below in sig). Book 2, The Shadow at the Gate, should be out in about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## zizekpress (Mar 9, 2011)

How about this one?

An envelope becomes sentient, escapes from the post office or the newsagent and then gets run over by a taxi. Luckily, some of the taxi driver's best friends are envelopes so he takes the envelope to hospital and dumps him outside A & E. The doctors take him inside, don't really know what to do, so put him in the ward for the elderly.

Five weeks later and the envelope wakes up. There's a pensioner drooling on him. He jumps out of bed, or slides out, not sure which, and runs outside to discover that everyone in the world has disappeared. It's just him and the drooler. So he goes back in and they play UNO for a while and the envelope listens to the guy's life story...and after a week or so the envelope realises the old guy's gonna die and he'll be left alone. After this reflection on mortality, he catches the old guy cheating and throws an UNO card at him. But no...the sharp edge of the card slices the old guy's throat and he falls on the floor, dead.

The envelope is alone.

Five hundred years later, aliens arrive. They do not look like envelopes. Landing somewhere cool that isn't the US, they discover a life sign and set out to find out what it is.


Is it the envelope? What kind of state is he in after five hundred years alone?

someone really needs to make this happen...


----------



## wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

If you are still looking for novels feel free try the sample of mine!  

It is an easy to read (I hope!) sword and sorcery fantasy that I have been told follows the lines of Eddings and Feist (probably unsurprising as they were the two main authors I grew up with!).

If you have any recommendations yourself, please pass them on! I am always looking for short stories that I can read while I am away!

Kindest regards

James R. Kitney


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Cinderella's Blues is a re-telling of the Cinderella story with a bit more butt-kicking than the traditional version.


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

Well if you're going give an open invitation for self promotion I'm certainly not going to say no.   

My book is a mix of fantasy and science fiction (similar to Diane Duane's wizard's series if you're familiar). The characters have magical powers and with that comes the ability to travel through time and space. My main character, originally born in 1966 fights a war against wizards both in her home time and in the twenty first century. I've posted my brief description below: 

History of the Timelaws, is about a teenage girl trying to understand time travel. There's the classic time paradox question: If I go back in time to change the past, and succeed, then will I have ever had reason to go back in the first place? Or better yet, if I go back in time to change events, when will I start remembering my past differently? Elizabeth doesn't know the answers to these questions any more then you or I. However, she's going to have to find those answers real fast if she wants to continue existing. 

Elizabeth runs a universe-wide sector of a military-like, magical society she calls `Dark'. She is the type of girl who can handle herself in a fight: fist, knife, or magical. She learned the first two forms of combat growing up in a rough neighborhood with her two older brothers. Their parents passed away three years ago, in 1979, leaving Elizabeth to inherit her father's rank. At home she is surrounded by people who care deeply for her and who know not to take life too seriously. Her closest friends are the type of people who discus what color they would like to make the presidential urine where they not so careful about abusing their powers. But if the timeline changes, all of this and more could be at stake. The very war between wizards and Darks might be lost. 

Soon, Elizabeth finds herself facing a universe without Timelaws. Timelaws are created by a spell that prevents good and evil magical beings alike from causing time paradoxes or changing events in their personal past. Without Timelaws, chaos ensues, and Elizabeth has to find a way to take command of an ever changing universe. 

To make matters worse, her oldest brother, who's raised her since their parents passed away and who doesn't know magic exists, starts to suspect that Elizabeth's keeping secrets from him.



Right now the book is $2.99 on kindle. I'm also willing to give out a few pdf versions of the book for free in exchange for reviews posted on amazon and amazon.co.uk. If you're interested just let me know.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, all.
I have not posted before in the Book Bazaar, but after watching it for a few days I have seen many a thread for an individual book pop up and slide away into page-deep obscurity just as fast.  I am wondering if it might not be a better idea to give all authors of a genre a single thread to make their pitches for one day, then let it drift away on the next.  This way readers with a particular interest could see what's new all in one place.  Kind of like fresh fruit.

So if you think it's a good idea, fantasy warriors, pitch hither.

Thanks and good luck,
Eddie


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Eddie, smashing idea.

My contribution is a young adult fantasy called The Demon Girl http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00480OPOK

Kindle Reviews:
Positive reviews (4&5*):45
Good/Okay Reviews (3&2*):17 
Negative Reviews (1*):11


----------



## Moissanitejewel (Mar 17, 2011)

Great idea! I can't really show it off with Amazon reviews, I don't have any. But check out my free books that happen before the series and you can judge for yourself whether its worth your $1.89. They are kind of like 'The Hobbits' of the series if that makes sense

Free first book: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19584-The Legend: Macker and Alvo discover something about their planet's special mineral. Something that will change, not only their lives, but the course of their race's history.

Free second book : https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23522-Fornotia has a big problem. She loves someone, but if they get serious, there could be a chance her child could be considered a 'soulless monster'. Once the family within begins, it cannot end and only one ending can be predicted.

If they are to your liking, check out my book below in the signature In the Beginning. Thanks.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got several.

*Vikings vs Yeti - A historical dark fantasy*
http://www.amazon.com/Berserker/dp/B004CRSQSU

*The Watchers series -- a fantasy retelling of the 1745 jacobite rebellion - with vampires*
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY

*Augustus Seton - 16th Century Scottish sorceror and sword for hire*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG


----------



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

It's early. I'm just waking up. Not much energy. Need a coffee.

Read Why'd the Bastard Leave? because it's actually pretty cool. 

But if you like traditional fantasy: elves, dragons, don't even download the sample, none of those things in it. It's more focused on the human side of things than the fantastical. But, as the story moves along, there will be more and more fantasy, with wild times, horror, shocks, beauty, that will make you go, "What?! Did that really happen?"

Coffee machine is brewing. Later.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got several.

Vikings vs Yeti - A historical dark fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Berserker/dp/B004CRSQSU

The Watchers series -- a fantasy retelling of the 1745 jacobite rebellion - with vampires
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY

Augustus Seton - 16th Century Scottish sorceror and sword for hire
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG


----------



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

zizekpress said:


> How about this one?
> 
> An envelope becomes sentient, escapes from the post office or the newsagent and then gets run over by a taxi. Luckily, some of the taxi driver's best friends are envelopes so he takes the envelope to hospital and dumps him outside A & E. The doctors take him inside, don't really know what to do, so put him in the ward for the elderly.
> 
> ...


LoL! Like the premise. It might be tough to write a book about, but if you do a short, I'll pick it up.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Brevity is...etc.

"Matilda Lanai, she of the sickening fall and the miraculous, silt-spitting, quaking resurrection.  It might be a sign at that.  The Island girl wasn’t stupid.  She knew how to work.  And she had it inside her to be ruthless.  Block had seen it plain as day."

Epic Fantasy, Muskets & Magic.  Historical fiction in a fictional world.

Thanks


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Great idea!!

I'll throw mine out there!

*Words of the Prophecy: The Second Coming (a dark, epic fantasy)*
Amazon US
Amazon UK
Smashwords

*Scourge: A Grim Doyle Adventure (a children's steampunk fantasy)*
Amazon US
Amazon UK
Smashwords


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_***merged two similar threads***_


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually while I'm at it I'll also take the opportunity to plug another Indi fantasy. "The Legend of Witch Bane" by Kevis Hendrickson currently has four and a half stars on amazon with fourty-two reviews. It's actually my favorite of his books and surprizingly under $2 at the moment. My own review of the book follows: 

Overall, an exceptional and thrilling tale about three very young children thrown into a very harsh reality. "The Legend of Witch Bane" is exceptional especially in Kevis Hendrickson's use of a child's fairy tale narrative voice to tell a very dark and hopeful story. The whit, humor, creative solutions and mystical creatures clashed in an effective and interesting way with the bitter conditions and overwhelmings odds that the children of Witch Bane were faced with. 

I could not get over how rapidly the plot progressed or how fast the many different threads of the plot intertwined and branched out into new aspects of the story. The reader is immediately caputred on the very first page by the plight of a kingdom that has to sacrifice some of it's daughters to a terrible queen. Furthermore, the story takes place in a very intricate fantasy world where our expectations are ever so slightly twisted. 

The three royal children who embark on a quest to save thier parents and kingdom are far more human and fallible then most young protagonists of modern fantasy books I've encountered. The children are terrified and they make significant mistakes. What's more is that they grow up as the deal with the ordeals. However, this is not the usual happily ever after type of quest, but rather one with real, deep and enduring costs to the children.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm hoping to have my novel out in the first half of May


----------



## StephanieVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

*raises hand*
I write fantasy too! My book, Running from Secrets, is on sale for 99 cents for all of March!

Here's a synopsis:
Bethany has never felt as alone as she feels in Linwood-until she dreams up Chime, a woman on the run because of a magic crime she didn't commit. The dreams get more and more urgent, so Bethany tries to banish them by writing them down, only to discover she's stumbled into the role of unwitting controller of Chime's world.

Chime is real here, and so is the possessed queen, minion army, mysterious professor, Vault Five, wind chimes with a secret code, child's rhyme that can kill, the naked painting, and other things Chime's story leads her to.

She has to fix the story without erasing Chime and her world, because if she erases Chime, she will die as well.

You can read the first chapter here:
http://stephanievoid.com/about-running-secrets


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

This may not be your idea of fantasy -- it's more in the line of Beowulf. But it's a great quest story with spiritual underpinnings: Wars of the Aoten.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZUE


----------



## Heidicvlach (Mar 4, 2011)

If you think unfamiliar societies are the most interesting part of fantasy, you might like my novel Remedy. It's set in a non-human world where people work together against sickness "demons".

_Mortality casts harsh shadows around Peregrine. He is an aging avian deafened by hammer-and-chisel mining. Reliant on Tillian, his adopted mustelid daughter, Peregrine wants to change his career and remember how to stand on his own feet. But when a neighbouring village is stricken by plague, Rose the inexperienced mage needs Peregrine and Tillian's help to save lives. Miner and aide are forced apart too soon -- while flying for supplies, nursing the ill, and deciding whether they would rather live without each other._










Links are in my signature -- the entire first half of the story can be previewed at Smashwords.


----------



## J H Sked (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread is so short, there are a lot of fantasy writers on the boards.

WolfSong is available on both US and UK sites; an epic fantasy featuring lots of blood, guts, gore and magic. 

It's on sale for 0.99c (or 0.71p if you are in the UK) until the end of March.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

The White Tree (see signature) is epic fantasy. Sorcerers, impending war, all that good stuff.

It's basically self-contained, but I'm gearing up to have the sequel out later this year.


----------



## Beth Barany (Mar 14, 2011)

Chiming in! I write YA fantasy for teens and adults about a kick ass heroine... set in a Middle-Ages type world...

Henrietta, the legendary Dragon Slayer of the Kingdom of Bleuve, can’t stomach the thought of one more kill. Yet, in order to save her dying mentor, she must go on one last quest. But will the quest for the healing stone be derailed by misfit companions, seasickness, and an ego maniacal king? And will she be able cut past her conscience and kill the dragon?

Enjoy samples at all the usually suspects: Amazon, Nook, Smashwords, and at my site -- see link below!

Enjoy!

And if you'd like a review copy or feature authors on your site, and would like to review or feature me, just PM me!

Also, if YOU write YA fantasy, PM me about reviewing your book. I have slots available from May on.

Thanks!

Onward and forward!


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

Depending on how you define fantasy - I can offer a couple of real dark fantasy novellas:
The Nog Sisters (A Novella) 
and another one set in Heaven: Flies for the Mayans (a novella) 
Or for a full length fantasy work, my futurist adventure tale: 
The Depths of Deception


----------



## J H Sked (Jan 3, 2011)

Ian - I love that title (Flies for the Mayans) - just had to download it once I read the description.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Does it just have to be novels?  What about novellas/novelettes/short stories?

A lot of the really early sword and sorcery fantasy (such as Conan, Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser, Elric of Melnibone) started out as novellas/novelettes.


----------



## Jenmansshi (Mar 20, 2011)

I just published my book, 'The Dream-time' with Amazon's KDP program. I posted a thread for it here in the Book Bazaar; the thread contains a description of the story and an excerpt, if you want to see if there's anything there that strikes your fancy.

Here's the link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,58438.0.html


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

The Blood Gate is a 160,000-word epic fantasy. Check out my blog for a description, exclusive excerpt (not included in the Kindle sample) and blogpost "God Bless You, Mr. Harryhausen."


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you read urban fantasy? How about ones with some humor?

Synopsis for The Book of Lost Souls:

When teen witch Ivy MacTavish changes a lizard into her date for a Halloween dance, everything turns to chaos. And when no one is powerful enough to transform him back except Ivy, it sparks the rumor: Like father, like daughter. Ivy has heard it all before - that her father, who left when she was seven – was involved with the darkest of magic. 

Making the rumors worse, someone uses an evil spell book to bring back two of history's most nefarious killers. Ivy's got a simple plan to set things right: find the real dark spell caster, steal the book, and reverse the spell. No problem! But she’ll have to deal with something more dangerous than murderous spirits that want her and her friends dead: the school’s resident bad boy and hotter-than-brimstone demon, Nick Marcelli. Nick’s offering Ivy more than his help with recovering the missing book – he’s offering her a way to ditch her scaly reputation as a lizard-lover. Demons are about as hard to handle as black magic, and as Ivy soon discovers, it’s going to take more than a lot of luck and a little charm if she wants to survive long enough to clear her status as a dark witch, get a warm-blooded boyfriend, and have her former date back to eating meal worms before the week’s end. 

---------
and yeah, I'm checking out some of the books listed here, too. Good way to find people who write in the same genre and books you're likely to read!


----------



## Hayden Duvall (Mar 24, 2011)

The Book of Lost Souls sounds pretty exciting, Michelle, and there's nothing worse than Urban YAF that takes itself too seriously.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 10, 2011)

*THE LEGEND OF TRINITY*

Breon Diagor is dejected and disheartened at the sudden loss of his job, and decides to find some solace in the sanctum of Goldel. But little does he know that the dangers awaiting him there are far greater than his present worries; and that in the span of the next few hours, his life is about to be turned upside down, changing forever. 
A Fantasy/Thriller Novella that will definitely get your pulse racing!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00522MQYY 

Regards,

Seeker


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

I've merged seeker's thread with the existing thread for Indy Fantasy Novels.

While I'm here, a reminder that the genre threads are not to be used as a way to get around the seven day bump rules.  (Not saying anyone in this thread is doing this, just trying to post the reminder in all the genre threads.)  Excessive promotional posting will be removed at the moderator's discretion.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd love to pitch my Pale Queen's Courtyard:

Pale Queen's Courtyard is the first in a planned series of three historical fantasy novels inspired by Mesopotamia under Persian rule and the sword-and-sorcery pulps. All three novels are stand-alone works with their own characters and plots, but are touched off by some of the same events and are presented in chronological order.

While it is not necessary to read the series chronologically to enjoy any of its entries, please do note that the later novels sometimes make reference to events that happened in previous ones, and as such can reveal some aspects of their plots.

Quick pitch:

Kamvar, a soldier, has lost his way. Leonine, a thief and sorcerer, has forgotten that he had one to lose.

When the daughter of a High Priest finds herself exiled and hunted across the entirety of conquered Ekka, both men will remember who they are, and the country's invaders will learn that memories, unlike temples, are not so easily torn down.

Pale Queen's Courtyard is the first novel by Canadian author Marcin Wrona, and a finalist in SciFiNow's 2009 War of the Words.


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems like it has taken forever, but *The Blood Gate* finally gets its first review!! From Erica Woolridge at Sift Book Reviews.

_"And when the author promises unforgettable characters, non-stop action, romance, and intrigue, he most certainly delivers. *The Blood Gate* engages the reader quickly from the beginning and transports them into a world of war and treachery. A definite 5 stars out of 5."

"This may be my shortest review, but there is a limit to the number of ways I can say this book was awesome-go read it."_

Check out the full review here:

http://siftbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/06/blood-gate-by-david-ross-erickson.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

David Ross Erickson said:


> Seems like it has taken forever, but *The Blood Gate* finally gets its first review!! From Erica Woolridge at Sift Book Reviews.
> 
> _"And when the author promises unforgettable characters, non-stop action, romance, and intrigue, he most certainly delivers. *The Blood Gate* engages the reader quickly from the beginning and transports them into a world of war and treachery. A definite 5 stars out of 5."
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats. What a great review! I'll definitely check out your work.


----------



## Tim Ellis (Mar 27, 2011)

I've written one fantasy novel, which will have a Book II before the year is out. I think its one of the best books I've written, full of adventure, suspense, humour... Well, you name it its in there. I had a lot of fun writing this book. Oh yeah, its called Orc Quest: Prophecy here's the link to my site so you can read a sample on the widget thingy: http://timellis.weebly.com/books.html


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

'No one would believe that a tragedy to rival Romeo and Juliet could be hidden beneath the embroidery of a rare gown. If the writer is found out, she could be killed.
Adelina the Traveller, skilled embroiderer, creates a treasure hunt across her robe. In a world eerily like our own, where enchanted Others weave through the weft of life, Adelina places her own existence on the line in order to condemn her gaoler to a death sentence.
This is the story of The Stumpwork Robe…'

Its a fantasy... romantic fantasy, fantasy ballad... and has been rewarded with kind reviews globally. It may be of interest to you.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Karyn of Ohmsford is a young princess whose beloved father vanishes while she if far away.  With the forces of evil arrayed against her, Karyn enlists the aid of a holy paladin.  

Together, they fight their way back to claim her birthright, only to find her brother has stolen it.  Betrayed by almost everyone she ever trusted, Karyn must fight evil paladins, dragons, orks, rebels, and giant bats before she can rescue her imprisoned father and free her homeland from the dark plans of evil gods.

It's a Heroic Fantasy of about 83k words.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

You might be interested in my first fantasy novel which broke into the Borders (Australia) Top 20 after release and is now on Kindle for just 99 cents. 

The Fall of Ossard tells the opening portion of a dark coming of age tale set amidst the corrupt chaos of a falling city-state governed by merchant princes. The book has formula elements, but utilises them in a unique and fresh way.  

The second book was just released (as a DTB, the Kindle edition should be available by the end of the week). I'm hoping to follow up with book 3 next year amongst a few other releases that will mark the openings of two new series.


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Wow, congrats. What a great review! I'll definitely check out your work.


Thanks, Moses. I hope you do. I'd be interested in hearing what people think of it.

Best,

Dave


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

First, I'll plug my debut novel, Blood of the Dragon. Here's a link to a sample I used for Sample Sunday: http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/sample-sunday-blood-of-dragon.html

I also didn't see it anywhere in this thread, but Blood of Requiem by Daniel Arenson is fantastic. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've merged seeker's thread with the existing thread for Indy Fantasy Novels.
> 
> ...


Somehow I posted in the wrong thread. Oops!


----------

